# New Kid on the Block (with new products)



## JeffersonBud (Mar 14, 2010)

This is my first post here and I have decided to share my new room. I am joining the likes of the water cooled revolution. I have invested in three brand new Fresca Sol Platinum Series jackets with 1k Sunmaster HPS bulbs hung vertically. I have spent the last month building my room and I have finally gotten to the equipment part. I am new to using this technology but I have set up a regular Fresca Sol at a friend of mines with great results. I will be finishing up in the next couple of days with the equipment and testing phase. My babies are Joeysweed Blue Apollo. They are f1 clones (moms from seed) and have been topped and vegging for 3 months.
Please feel free to give me any advice! Here is a list of what is used. I may miss some stuff...

3 Fresca Sol platinums (vertical)
3 1K Sunmaster HPS
3 C.A.P. Nextgen Ballasts @ 240v hung from ceiling
Co2 (bottle for now, burner later)
96 gallon Res for fresca sols
1/4 hp eco plus chiller
mag pumps for water system
C.A.P. Ebb and grow Hydro system w/ 2 expansions (24 pots, 8 per light)
Nutradip 3-1 Meter
Medium is clay pellets
2 wall fans
Dehumidifier
C.A.P. O-zone1 (treats 5500 sf of odor)
Sunlight 240v power box
Full Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Nutes
Hygrozyme
Bushmaster

My tap water is 150ppm so its decent. After this round I plan on buying a natural gas burner (recommendations?) and a merlin 750 gpd RO unit w/ booster pump. I still need to put eye hooks with rope under the three fresca sols so they wont sway from the center.
Thanks for visiting!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 14, 2010)

i envy ur set-up!!! +rep man! IM SUB'd!!!!


----------



## JeffersonBud (Mar 14, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> i envy ur set-up!!! +rep man! IM SUB'd!!!!


Thanks FuZZyBUDz! I have never grown vertically before but I hear it's all the rave. The whole room will be IR Mylar whenever I get a little more $$$. Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## alexonfire (Mar 14, 2010)

wow I wish I had that much room. Good Luck with this op


----------



## JeffersonBud (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Alex!

I finished hooking up the water lines to the FS's, and tested the equipment for a half an hour before I turned the lights on. Things are a Go so far. Now its time to finish up the room and set up the hydro system!


----------



## JeffersonBud (Mar 16, 2010)

Steady as she goes...


----------



## JeffersonBud (Mar 19, 2010)

I have 24 babies in their buckets as of yesterday (pictures to come soon). Lights ran last night for 12 hours and all went well. I run the lights @ night for better temperature control. My 96 gallon res got up to 93 degrees @ the end of the 12 hour cycle and the room stayed @ 78 (without air conditioning). I have the babies running @ 300 ppm of half grow/bloom, cal-mag, LK, Blast off, sweet, hygrozyme, and superthrive.

Is the 93 degree res temp normal with the 1/4 gallon chiller over the 12 hour period? the chiller is set @ 63 degrees with a 900 gph mag drive feeding it h20 through a 3/4 inch black heater hose. The lights are being fed via a 700gph mag drive. Any help would be awesome!


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 26, 2010)

watch your ozone it will kill your babies


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 26, 2010)

im sub'd!! good luck with everything!! why the IR?? illegalin it !!??


----------



## don2009 (Mar 26, 2010)

WOW looks like your going to have a forest, and your vegging for 3 months INSANE cant wait to see final set-up good luck bro. I SUB'd +, +rep


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice work dude. It looks like its going to be a great setup. +rep


----------



## JeffersonBud (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies fellas! Things have been VERY busy in the room and around the house!
I recently moved into my very first house and within 7 days of moving in, started building this room. The basement was bare concrete, polls with stairs in the middle, and a laundry off to the side. I framed, insulated, sheet-rocked, did all the electrical, painted, set-up the equipment, calibrated, and started to seal the room by myself. It took me just over a month and a million trips to Lowes and HD ( I also went slightly crazy somedays being in my basement for 12 hours a day in the winter!)
The room is in no way finished and is being worked on constantly. I have just installed a small 8000 btu ac window unit to make sure things don't get too hot and also works to dehumidify the room. I am loving the Fresca sol's though and find that my res. temps for the light gets to just over 85 at the end of the day, and chills to 60 at night. It swallows all that heat the 3k Sunmasters put out and raise the ambient temperature to 85 without the AC running. My AC knocks it back down to 72 when it does run. All this light, but little noise due to the lack of fans. You can't hear anything outside of the walls. This is party due to the fact that they are 5/8" firecore drywall with flame retardent insulation within the frame. Since the window AC unit is small, and in the basement windows, its very quite.
Sealing is another long term goal. I would say it's about 97% sealed. I have a few patches of holes in the wall to cover but that can only be done when the lights are on, and I have to step around the plants. My lights comes on at 8:00PM so spending hours of time down there are hard.
One accidental problem occurred shortly after hitting the 12/12... I must have hit the dial on the controller bucket on my ebb and grow keeping the plants in solution for 3 hours during mid-day. They did not like this and almost kicked the bucket. They are being flushed as we speak and are starting to get back to normal growth.
The co2 tank has been filled and is giving them juice 4 times a day for 70 minutes. I am going to split the line so I can run the tube to the opposite side of the room with the other fan. Now the plants will have 2 points at opposite sides of the room blowing co2 through the wall mount fans.
I have also made a c-scrog on the last light. I am maybe going to do this with all three but I am not sure. I will post plenty of pics in the near so please bare with me!
I am in no way a novice (been at it for 2 years), but I am trying a new method of growing, all new equipment, construction techniques, and a new environment.


----------



## JeffersonBud (Mar 26, 2010)

@sven deisel

I got the ozone thinking I would need to put it on a timer, but now that I am going with a sealed room, I hope to never turn it on. Maybe just use Ona in the room if its gets bad?


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 26, 2010)

yeah i have mine on a timer if i remeber it has a half life of 30 min so i run it 30 on 30 off with the with a tallboy 6inch airscrubber they work realy well together i think it has 14 bls of carbon in it and of course i went overkill on the ozone gen it for 5000cf 70 min of co2 sounds like a alot to me here let me give the math to fig out run time for your co2
If you increase the amount
of CO​2 to 0.2% of your rooms atmosphere, that is 2000 ppm. The first thing you need to do is figure out
how much CO2 you need to release to bring your grow room to 2000 ppm. To do this determine the
volume of your room (length x width x height). You then multiply your room volume by 0.002 (that is
0.2%: if you want 1500 ppm that is 0.0015% multiply your room volume by 0.0015). For example, if​
your room is 5 feet by 5 feet by 8 feet, your volume is 175 cubic feet (5x5x8=175) and 175 x 0.002 is 
0.35. You need to release 0.35 cubic feet of CO​2 into the room. Step two, in order to figure out how long
the valve should be open the number of cubic feet of gas required (0.35) is divided by the flow rate. If
the flow rate is 10 cubic feet per hour divide 0.35 by 10 = 0.035 hours or (0.035x60min/hour) 2.1​
minutes an hour (two minutes)


----------



## JeffersonBud (Mar 27, 2010)

sven deisel said:


> yeah i have mine on a timer if i remeber it has a half life of 30 min so i run it 30 on 30 off with the with a tallboy 6inch airscrubber they work realy well together i think it has 14 bls of carbon in it and of course i went overkill on the ozone gen it for 5000cf 70 min of co2 sounds like a alot to me here let me give the math to fig out run time for your co2
> If you increase the amount
> of CO​2 to 0.2% of your rooms atmosphere, that is 2000 ppm. The first thing you need to do is figure out
> how much CO2 you need to release to bring your grow room to 2000 ppm. To do this determine the
> ...


Thanks sven!!! but I already have the timing down and they run for 70 minutes every four hours. My room is large and my regulator only does 1 cfh. I have yet to build a wall in the back where the floor is raised up. It will be my veg room, and should cut the co2 area by 1/4 which means less co2 use! Just need that gov't check to come in!


----------



## Punk (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice job on the set up. It looks like you've spent a lot of hours in that room.


----------



## JeffersonBud (Mar 27, 2010)

Punk said:


> Nice job on the set up. It looks like you've spent a lot of hours in that room.


Thanks bro! Yeah, lot's of time to say the least and research research research! Not having help while lifting sheetrock is hard work! I could have built the room in two weeks but by myself, and having to consult the internet for framing, electrical research, and all the other steps that go into building a room.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 28, 2010)

GREAT Job
And no body knows but you


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 29, 2010)

let me know what you think of the botanicare i have the problend with liquid karma and sweet grape i think it is i was thinking of running it next that wont be for a while tho im to busy with getting ready for outdoors i have to drag some more shit out in the woods and build some more steel cages


----------



## ginoSA (Mar 29, 2010)

This is gonna be a good one bru. Well done


----------



## Danthebull (Mar 30, 2010)

WOW Im subbed + rep


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Mar 30, 2010)

JeffersonBud said:


> This is my first post here and I have decided to share my new room. I am joining the likes of the water cooled revolution. I have invested in three brand new Fresca Sol Platinum Series jackets with 1k Sunmaster HPS bulbs hung vertically. I have spent the last month building my room and I have finally gotten to the equipment part. I am new to using this technology but I have set up a regular Fresca Sol at a friend of mines with great results. I will be finishing up in the next couple of days with the equipment and testing phase. My babies are Joeysweed Blue Apollo. They are f1 clones (moms from seed) and have been topped and vegging for 3 months.
> Please feel free to give me any advice! Here is a list of what is used. I may miss some stuff...
> 
> 3 Fresca Sol platinums (vertical)
> ...


Swwwweeeet! 

Please post all your updates.


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 5, 2010)

high and scribed man 
this is gonna be badass, +rep


----------



## nubiebud (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like a lot of hard cash being spent. 
Nice setup.


----------



## Danthebull (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey bro. How it going. And more to the point, Is the room ready for fertiliasation yet.....lol

P.s insect infestation under control. thanks for the info on the hot shot's. I also have spinosad and this seems to have eradicated the problem...

Dan


----------



## Big Fatty (Apr 18, 2010)

Building something very simular... if you lived in co, wish i could help... luckly I do not have to do it alone!


----------



## DivinePower (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, I'm incredibly jealous of your setup!

I have no experience with res chillers, but I do have experience with cooling equipment which is virtually the same thing. I'd find it hard to believe that your res chiller is working optimally if its hitting 93 degrees. If your using a 900 GPH pump to power the water that does the cooling you may want to think about swapping it out for a LOWER GPH pump. You want to make sure you are giving the heat exchange process some time to work since you dont have the benefit of a thermostat to control the water flow.

Again - I have no experience with a res chiller specifically but if I'm reading your setup right - it seems like your water flow is to high to make the chiller work effectively.


----------



## doniawon (Apr 22, 2010)

looks good .. cant wait.


----------



## JeffersonBud (May 4, 2010)

So folks, after a long battle, I lost my plants in the dwc veg bucket to the dreaded root slime. The room works great, tested it ect. Stable temps and times. Now I just need some healthy plants. I have started a post in the plant problem page here: https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/327809-need-expert-advice-lost-last.html and would really appreciate the help in a new grow

I have a fresh start with fresh cutting in my ez cloner and I am going to make way to clean the room with a mild bleach wash. I will also flip on the ozone generator to kill any spores in the room. 
I cant wait to flower in this room, but need some help to get there. I have been growing for years and have never run into a problem. But it was a different place, with a different set-up.


----------



## budleydoright (May 5, 2010)

Jeffersonbud, I think you're going to need a bigger chiller for 3k of light. I bought into the 100 gal per 1k and figured I could go without. My temps got into the low 100's. Everything still ran great but my pumps manual clearly states not to be used in liquids above 85 degrees. I built a chiller for 100 bucks out of a window AC unit that can handle 3k. Otherwise you'll likely need a 3/4-1hp unit. You can also run a coil of stainless steel tubing in your rez and pump your chilled water through it. DWC loves 65 degree water.


----------



## Cru3l (May 6, 2010)

Im impressed. I'd like to do that sometime down the road.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (May 7, 2010)

subbed...looks like its going to be a good show.


----------



## ZenWw (May 8, 2010)

Subbed also get out the 3D glasses


----------



## JeffersonBud (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry fellas it's taken so long. Bacteria is a son-of-a-bitch.
I really appreciate you guys sticking with me!

I started another batch of clones after the ones I was supposed to transplant but failed as well. Another chiller for my reservoir and chemical ferts seem to be working. It came down to reservoir temp mixed with organic ferts. I never had a problem in my old place using a drip slab system. Never covered my reservoir, never cleaned the system, never chilled my ferts below 78 degrees... It was the fact that I was using bennies mixed with the rockwool slabs acting as a natural bio filter.

I have shit under control and will get a journal started after this weekend. I went 12/12 yesterday @ a foot tall and topped.

Sneak peak???


----------



## JeffersonBud (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh and I hear ya on the chiller! I have a small 8000 btu ac unit for the summer and have a lower gph pump. My temps in the light reservoir never exceed 85 and my room stays at 77 degrees.


----------



## Indefinately (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Jeff

Looking really good mate,
What made you descide to grow using this method?
With such a large area you have all options available to you........

Looking forward to more updates....
Conrats on the setup,


----------



## grow plenty (Jun 18, 2010)

i ended up using a small swimming pool to cool my op...retired my chiller!


----------



## JeffersonBud (Jun 19, 2010)

Indefinately said:


> Hey Jeff
> 
> Looking really good mate,
> What made you descide to grow using this method?
> ...


I really wanted to do a vertical grow. The vents on my ceiling limit the height of my lights so I figured vertical is the best plus the fact that its more efficient. i would like to get some large phenotype plants in there eventually. The ebb and grow is so adjustable that they can be placed in a circle unlike most hydroponic units. I do have more space in the room and I am sure the place will change as the years go by.

I have seen many vertical grows achieve better results then basic overhead lighting and since I like adopting new technology and I am very open to new methods a water cooled system hung vertical seemed like a fun choice. Without any large fans in my room exchanging air and scrubbing, it totally disappears in my house.


----------



## JeffersonBud (Jun 19, 2010)

grow plenty said:


> i ended up using a small swimming pool to cool my op...retired my chiller!


I wish! I am going to upgrade to a larger chiller but need to run a new circuit to handle the extra amps. I am basically broke and needing a grow under my belt! If the room stays at 78 during the summer with a small window ac and this water cooled setup then I am very pleased!


----------



## JeffersonBud (Jun 21, 2010)

Hows about a journal?

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/342066-3k-liquid-cooled-vertical-grow.html


----------

